

Ask YC: Incorporating - thejefe711

We are a two person startup and each of us live in a different state.  If we want to incorporate our interent company do we have to incorporate in each state?  Or can we incorporate in Delaware?  if we incorporate in Delaware will we have to register as a foreign entity in the states where we live?
======
micks56
You only need to incorporate in one state. Which one you choose depends on
many factors.

Businesses are supposed to register in each state that they do business in.
This is easy to understand for brick and mortars. Any place you have a store,
register with the state. It gets a little murkier with internet companies.

So, just incorporate for now. Get the limited liability. You do need limited
liability so you don't lose your house, car, or anything else you may have an
interest in. It is so easy to incorporate and pay the few hundred dollar fee
each year, so do it.

------
charlesju
Just incorporate in Delaware, but if you're serious, I'd recommend spending
some money on a lawyer. Further, if you're not making money, you're not making
giving anything of legal value so I don't see why you'd need any form of
limited liability. And if you are, you can probably afford a lawyer, and you
should, this is important stuff!

------
rrf
Have you asked yourselves: for what liability/tax/funding reason is
incorporation necessary? Check out this thread
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=244009> (there may be others). Maybe then
speak with an accountant or attorney to explore options.

------
thejefe711
thanks for the help

